# HERD SIRE conformation



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's my new registered herd sire!
Conformation critique ?




















Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## kmarar (Oct 13, 2014)

In my very unprofessional opinion I would like to say that is a very handsome buck


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you! Pros and cons you see?


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## kmarar (Oct 13, 2014)

I've only been showing goats in 4H for a few years, I'm not all too keen on what judges or breeders would be looking for on a scorecard, sorry. I know there are scorecards you can get online though


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Big bodied 
-Lots of depth in whole barrel
-Long bodied
-Good depth
-Wide rump
-Long neck
-Pretty good brisket
-Uphill
-Good spring of ribs
-Smooth, well blended, colorful and overall a nice lookin' buck 

Cons:
-Short, steep rump
-Looks to have weak fore knees and pasterns
-Toed out in back
-Posty hind legs

I like him  What really hits me first glance is his length, depth and well built frame.

What breed is he? I'm guessing Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you for the thoroughness ! I greatly appreciate it! I've been looking for that!
Yes ! He's a AGS Reg. ND !


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

The picture from behind is a bad one  he was getting ready to turn right so his footies were pivoted. 

I looked just a second ago. He's not toed. Thank goodness


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

J-TRanch said:


> The picture from behind is a bad one  he was getting ready to turn right so his footies were pivoted.
> 
> I looked just a second ago. He's not toed. Thank goodness
> 
> ...


I know that experience too. My buck I have for sale would do anything but stand nicely for his pictures. I guess he wants to stay here LOL! I obviously don't show....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

It would be a lot easier if hubby would HELP me hold them. Which of course he refuses to.. Soo I'm stuck spending hours stalking them taking hundreds of pictures hoping to get a few good ones 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

That's what I should have done. I tried to hold him while hubby took pictures. He wouldn't get near enough. Well,Winchesters a little bit smelly,I guess!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha! Sounds like my hubby. But he won't hold any goats for me. 
Especially not the stinky ones! 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------

